# Building in mud



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Mud is among the oldest, most common and cheapest building materials, and can with proper design and maintenance last a long time. However it is relatively labour-intensive and has mostly fallen out of favour.

With mud is meant wet soil material like clay, earth, adobe, silt that turn strong and solid when dried, or as ceramics if fired. Mudbrick is made by molding the material into bricks. Filler material can be used to increase the tensile strength of the material. Another material can be used to finish the surface either for decoration or for additional protection against the environment. Conversely a building can be covered with mud materials for effect or insolation.

This thread is about innovative uses of mud in construction, highlighting constructions made fully or substantially in mud. This also includes discussion on advantages and disadvantages of mud, costs, challenges, and sustainability.










(Djenné, Mali, Smithsonian)










(Kirk Nielsen)

*PLANNED THREADS IN BUILDING IN… SERIES*

Building in bricks
Building in concrete
Building in glass
Building in grass
Building in metal
*Building in mud (this)*
Building in plastic and 3D
Building in prefab
Building in stone
Building with water
Building in wood


----------



## BielySokol (Nov 1, 2016)

*Polichno
Slovakia*
One of thousands of typical houses from Slovak country from interwar era. Build from mudbrick. Mudbrick was used up to 60's.








Source: Polichno.sk
EDIT: Do not have anything recent. Since communist era, everything was built in concrete, sadly.​


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Porcelain as burned mud.




Dober_86 said:


> An arcticle entitled *Porcelain Church in Norway*.
> 
> Espen Surnevik & Trodahl Architects
> 
> ...


----------

